# Variation of Blue Star Afghan



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Namaste. When I asked my friend (we've known each other for 45 years!) what gift I should give for her son's wedding, she said, "You do so much crochet, how about something for the children?". So here is a variation of the blue star afghan. It was quite a challenge, because the wool that I got here in India just wouldn't give me the right gauge as stated in the pattern. I had to make so many adjustments to the design. But I think it was worth the effort, don't you? I also changed the design of the squares, using "Diamond Granny Square" instead of the 9-square grannys given in the pattern. Love and Light.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely, well done.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! No surprise, you always do beautiful work.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. I am sure the recipients will love it.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! & Wow! again - please could I be one of your grandchildren.
This afghan is breathlessly beautiful. So very well done indeed thank you, your talent is phenomenal. :thumbup: x10


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful choice of desogn and colors


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

So very beautiful, wonderful work!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know how you did it, but that's amazing!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Namaste Ranji - That is awesome! Really beautiful. I wish I had half your talent and your patience


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

So beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

A masterpiece! That has to be one of the most beautiful afghans I've ever seen. You are amazingly talented! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tipsyclaire (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow so jealouswish I could crochet like that


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,magnificent work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Dawn1960 and I think alike... THAT is exactly what I thought when I saw your beautiful afghan... It's a MASTERPIECE!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Dawn1960 and I think alike... THAT is exactly what I thought when I saw your beautiful afghan... It's a MASTERPIECE!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it is the most beautiful granny type I have ever seen. The layout is stunning. Some of the edging looks like beading but could you say what stitch it is. I'm thinking Crab stitch, which I don't know how to do but I do love the look of the stitch on your afghan.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

out standing, love everything about it.
Very good job


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely glorious, a beautiful job!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> I think it is the most beautiful granny type I have ever seen. The layout is stunning. Some of the edging looks like beading but could you say what stitch it is. I'm thinking Crab stitch, which I don't know how to do but I do love the look of the stitch on your afghan.


I usually do the crab stitch, but this time it is just a single row of sc to match the row before I started the border.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, it sure us beautiful adjustments and all. Very nicely done.


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Truly amazing work!! You are gifting them their very first family heirloom.

Lynne


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful-so worth the effort! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan and wonderful colors!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Really beautiful! Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is a masterpiece!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

gorgeous. you've outdone yourself this time. lucky bridal couple.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ranji said:


> Namaste. When I asked my friend (we've known each other for 45 years!) what gift I should give for her son's wedding, she said, "You do so much crochet, how about something for the children?". So here is a variation of the blue star afghan. It was quite a challenge, because the wool that I got here in India just wouldn't give me the right gauge as stated in the pattern. I had to make so many adjustments to the design. But I think it was worth the effort, don't you? I also changed the design of the squares, using "Diamond Granny Square" instead of the 9-square grannys given in the pattern. Love and Light.


WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Ranji what a master you are of crochet.Your work is fabulous.Love the design and colour..Perfect wedding gift and heirloom.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing, something to keep for a lifetime.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW!!! What a beautiful eye-catcher this is!! I LOVE it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!! I think that an adult should get this work of art, not children!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

You do some amazingly beautiful work... I have seen many of the creations you have posted here on KP - they are awesome.. Thanks for sharing your works of art ..... This one is a family heirloom......
Regards and blessings.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan!!! It will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually - So impressed I have ordered the book containing the pattern from Amazon


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Stunning!! I think that an adult should get this work of art, not children!! Thanks for sharing!


 Namaste Natalie. This is a.wedding gift for a bridal couple. the bride is a fashion designer, so I feel she will be able to appreciate the love and effort that has gone into making this bedspread. Love and Light.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

It is gorgeous!!! I love the pattern. You are fantastic!!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

oooooooooooo Stunning, beautiful,glorious! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Really Beautiful!


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you to all you wonderfully supportive angels!!!! I feel so blessed to be a part of this appreciative family. Love and Light to all of you.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Can I say WOW!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Magnificent work. Congratulations.


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

That is a work of art!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!! that is so beautiful


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is exquisite. You do beautiful work.


----------



## mbeare (Dec 5, 2013)

Such lovely colours and such a fantastic result in this piece that it was definitely worth the trouble to change the pattern. I am in awe.
Michelle


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Great stich work well worth the work for such a beautiful blanket!


----------



## nirvana26uk (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness this is one of the most beautiful afghans I've ever seen it's amazing


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, I love the colors.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Your afghan is stunning!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Stunning!! Absolutely gorgeous! Lovely design and color selection. You are so very talented and creative. Well done!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!! I just love it!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW what a work of art and love! It could be an heirloom in the future!


----------



## smetzg01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## smetzg01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful, a masterpiece!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A reL work of art! BeUtiful!! Lucky people


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

absolutely magnificent !! I always look forward to see your work. Thank you for sharing !


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful handwork, the colors are lovely. I'm sure you're friend's son and his new wife will be blessed.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! It reminds of the designs on Persian rugs. ;0)


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty. Good job


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Such an impressive afghan!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Words elude me now in light of your beautiful afghan. You did a marvelous job and the colors are so beautiful. Your gift will be appreciated for many years. The love you put into this article really shows!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lovely!
Should be enjoyed by the children.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice I made that years ago in greens and purples so pretty. and fun to make.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It is a work of art. You must be a true friend to have made a masterpiece and give it away!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That is, by far, the most amazing afghan I have ever seen. Words can't describe how beautiful it is.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!! It is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Stunning. A beautiful gift!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Great work-you are an inspiration to others


----------



## Marti57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, how gorgeous!! So beautiful and well made. Great job!!!! :-D


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your afghan is Beautiful! It is a lovely and thoughtful wedding gift.


----------



## KnittingPassion (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Your choice of colors is wonderful, as is your work.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

What a gorgeous work of art! Your talent leaves me in awe.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Exquisite piece. What a lucky family to receive such a masterpiece. Very nice work.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Exquisite piece. You do beautiful work. Such a lucky family to receive a masterpiece. Love the colors too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So very beautiful on many levels.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It is very lovely!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! What a wonderful gift!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That is stunning,,,,,,,,,what a gorgeous gift.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

"*AWESOME*", well done and unique!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

It's lovely!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

That is beautiful. I love the design and color. You are very good at what you do. Congratulations.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous work....stunning!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW! What a lovely afghan, and gift.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

CTSDSS5 said:


> Beautiful!


Ditto! I'm not a blue person but the color combination is awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

it is beautiful,love the color combination.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful.


----------



## busyb (Feb 19, 2014)

It's awesome! So beautifully done


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Namaste again. May I just say that as of now, whether my work is ever appreciated by the recipients or not, I get my "just rewards" from this family of KPer's and I am full of joy and gratitude. So thank you. Love and Light to all of you and yours.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

That is amazing! What a wonderful afghan and your work is outstanding!


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

Namaste, ........with love in every stitch. How blessed they are. Nan


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

That came out to be a work of art. I love it.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Exquisite! Namaste.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning. It looks like stained glass. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Very lovely unique afghan . They should love and cherish it .


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

It is truly beautiful and the most wonderful gift. How fortunate they are.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I love your afghan, where did you get the pattern from. I would love to have it.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely, positively, gorgeous.


----------



## momma di (Feb 20, 2014)

this is exquisit, just beautiful.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW that is fantastic, beautiful work


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the color combination.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is stunning, beautiful!


----------



## dwcarr454 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderfully well done!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Stunning! I love the color combination and the unique granny squares!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## NanaRose (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow...that is absolutely beautiful! I don't think I would ever attempt something like that!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What a wonderful gift. Beautiful work


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

OH my gosh what a beautiful afghan. Wonderful crocheted design. Love the colors.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is so pretty, beautiful colors and excellent workmanship!!! They will love your gift.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Georgeous


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Perfect wedding gift. You did great.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonderful. You executed the design beautifully. I bet you are glad it is finished.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful colors! Beautiful crocheting, Beautiful design!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow!!! This is fabulous well done!


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

yarnstars said:


> I love your afghan, where did you get the pattern from. I would love to have it.


Namaste. Here is the link to the free pattern. Do let us know when you make it. Love and Light.
http://www.monster-island.org/crochet/bluestar.htm


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

How beautiful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your afghan/blanket is truly a work of art. Beautiful...mary


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so lovely!!! I love the design and colors!!!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

What a beautiful labor of love to make as a gift. Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Equisite!
Namaste~


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG absolutely stunning.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful, Fabulous, Awesome, No words to express. What a Grand afghan !!!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I know you made adjustments, but is this a pattern that is readily available? I just love it.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

my2blkcats said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I know you made adjustments, but is this a pattern that is readily available? I just love it.


Namaste. I have posted the link to the free pattern on the page before this one. Enjoy!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

How truly beautiful. Your work takes my breath away. Namaste, Ranji.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Outstanding. Very creative and the effect is marvelous.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

What a great gift of love for special people in your life to start their new lives. Love the colors.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh, how absolutely stunning! I love it.


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

This is stunning!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning afghan.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is one of the prettiest afghans I have seen! Very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

How beautiful is that. What a lucky receipiant. Always look forward to seeing your work. You are amazing.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Namaste. Your work is impeccable!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Now this really is art! I agree with everyone else, this is beautiful. Thanks for showing us. You are a rare talent.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What a lovely present!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you share where the pattern is available? Thanks :-D


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

samazon said:


> Can you share where the pattern is available? Thanks :-D


Namaste. Here is the link to the free pattern. As I mentioned, I made quite a few adjustments to the pattern. It is very well explained and simple to make. Love and Light.

http://www.monster-island.org/crochet/bluestar.htm


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and superb crocheting! Love the colors you chose too!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic afghan ! &#9829;


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you and once again yours is beautiful!! :-D


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Compliments on your beautiful afghan. I know this gift will be well loved.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous, & original!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

my goodness thats just beautiful such lovely work you do & the colors are great!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## fjwils6 (Sep 9, 2011)

Where could I get the crochet pattern for this blue star afghan pattern,


----------

